
Mr. Robot is the best show on television right now (spoiler alert) - shahryc
https://randomnerds.com/tv-minus-the-tv-mr-robot-is-the-best-show-youre-not-watching-and-hannibal-gets-all-in-the-family/#robot
======
gooseus
Umm... spoiler alerts in for those people who haven't actually seen the show
yet.

Might be nice to mention that in the title or at the beginning of the article.

The paragraph before the image mentions he's getting into this last episode,
but the typical big bold text might be better for people that are skimmers
since he rolls that mention in with talk about how many more people are
watching every week.

~~~
gooseus
That said, I think Humans is the better new show right now.

I did really enjoy this last week's episode, but something seems a little
obvious about the plotline at parts.

I'm hoping the twist I'm expecting actually surprises me (like the ending of
the last episode, which the author just gives away without much warning)

------
Metapony
I agree that it's the best show on TV at the moment. Perhaps when it ends it's
run in a month or so, some other show will be the best on TV. But for this
summer, yeah, this is it, and it's great.

USA picked it up for the second season before the first episode aired, which
is a fairly bold move, showing the faith the network has in the show.

It was also originally conceived as a movie, and the first season of the show
would have been act one of the movie, so it's laying a fine, detailed
groundwork for whatever is to come.

------
shahryc
"It’s only six episodes in, so you’d be excused if you haven’t heard of it
yet. And it’s on USA, which is an even better excuse to not have heard of it.
"

------
bonyacai
This show had some street cred as soon as I heard it was renewed for a second
season before the pilot episode ever premiered publicly.

